# Need Driver Seat Wiring Diagram



## 4motionvr6dub (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't own a Phaeton, but I recently found a 2004 V8 Phaeton at a local junkyard. I pulled the driver seat and plan to use it as an office chair in my bedroom. I want it to be fully powered so as to operate all the adjustments as well as heating and ventilation. I was able to remove the front two bolts easily as the seat was adjusted all the way back. However, I wasn't able to move it forward by operating the switches. I applied the positive of a small lithium battery to the two thick red wires, and the negative to the two thick brown wires. The seat did not move via the switches after doing that. I had to find the fore aft motor under the seat and supply power to it directly to move the seat all the way forward and then I was able to remove the rear bolts and get the seat out. Needless to say, I am still lost as to how I'm going to power up the seat and was hoping someone here can give me a hand with that. I have a decent length of the seat wiring pigtail to work with, as well as the pigtail for what I'm pretty sure was the heat/ventilation switch (It had already been removed, but I have the connector). Any guidance will be much appreciated.


----------



## 4motionvr6dub (Nov 3, 2010)

Anyone?

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Check your inbox.


----------



## 4motionvr6dub (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok, so I figured out the power wiring. It was indeed the two thick red wires and two thick brown wires that powered all the adjustment motors. It wasn't working at first because I had hooked it up to the 18v lithium battery from my impact wrench, and the module was locking itself out. Once I hooked it up to a proper 12v battery, the adjustments worked. I actually had to repair the seat module because one of the motors wasn't receiving power (faulty mini relay), but I fixed that and now all the power adjustments work. 

I am now trying to figure out the wiring for the heat/cooling. This is not going to be quite as obvious to figure out as the main power was, so I'm hoping someone here can provide some guidance on that.

Here's a quick video of the seat working:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/17ewGKxE2ZSl5TkexQoCzVhY02Aa8lf-Y/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

4motionvr6dub said:


> Ok, so I figured out the power wiring. It was indeed the two thick red wires and two thick brown wires that powered all the adjustment motors. It wasn't working at first because I had hooked it up to the 18v lithium battery from my impact wrench, and the module was locking itself out. Once I hooked it up to a proper 12v battery, the adjustments worked. I actually had to repair the seat module because one of the motors wasn't receiving power (faulty mini relay), but I fixed that and now all the power adjustments work.
> 
> I am now trying to figure out the wiring for the heat/cooling. This is not going to be quite as obvious to figure out as the main power was, so I'm hoping someone here can provide some guidance on that.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! It looks disturbing - like it's going to turn into a robot.

You need to have a fan or duct blowing under it so make the "cooling" work. The heating might work with generic seat heater switches. I trust you have the wiring diagram now? 

It looks like you have some of the wiring harness. I have no idea if the harness goes directly to the heat and cooling switches but I suspect it all goes through the ZAB (infotainment) first since the shock settings, the ESC and the suspension height all go though the same assembly of switches.


----------



## RocketVol (Oct 7, 2014)

If you still need the wiring diagram shoot me a PM

John


----------



## 4motionvr6dub (Nov 3, 2010)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Congratulations! It looks disturbing - like it's going to turn into a robot.
> 
> You need to have a fan or duct blowing under it so make the "cooling" work. The heating might work with generic seat heater switches. I trust you have the wiring diagram now?
> 
> It looks like you have some of the wiring harness. I have no idea if the harness goes directly to the heat and cooling switches but I suspect it all goes through the ZAB (infotainment) first since the shock settings, the ESC and the suspension height all go though the same assembly of switches.


I noticed the fan while I was removing the seat module. It's mounted on the bottom of the seat frame. You can see it here:











I was planning on purchasing the original switch assembly (theres some fairly priced used ones on ebay) and wire it up as it was originally. I actually still don't have the wiring diagram.

I got a few feet of the harness. I hope the wiring is fairly straight forward. I remember when pulling the harness that there were at least 2 wires running directly from the seat to one of the two plugs on the switch assembly. Hopefully it's not too much work to wire up the rest.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 4motionvr6dub (Nov 3, 2010)

RocketVol said:


> If you still need the wiring diagram shoot me a PM
> 
> John


PM sent


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

4motionvr6dub said:


> I noticed the fan while I was removing the seat module. It's mounted on the bottom of the seat frame. You can see it here:
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


I meant an external fan or A/C duct blowing under it. The fan in the seat base supposedly blows ambient air through the passages. I can't feel any cooling on either of mine. That's why I put "cooling" in quotes.


----------



## abooaaishah (Aug 6, 2012)

did you ever get this working?


----------



## 4motionvr6dub (Nov 3, 2010)

I never quite got the the heat and ventilation working. I looked though many of the Phaeton wiring diagrams and thought I had it figured out, but it seems I would need to do more work to get it to work like OEM. I have the heating and ventilation switches and I also have the Onboard supply control unit (it's supposed to send a CAN bus message to the seat module to make the heat/ventilation work), and wired them up, but I don't have heat or ventilation. I'm guessing that I need more of the components from the CAN bus network, such as the instrument cluster and perhaps the steering wheel adjustment motor. It all seems to be tied together when looking at the wiring diagrams. It is also possible that the switches and/or the onboard supply control unit is faulty. I think at this point, It would be easiest to just splice in some generic switches for the heat and ventilation. I still hope to get the heat/ventilation working like OEM since I've already had to get the switches and the control unit, but I had kind of given up since it didn't work. I've put that part of the project to the side for a while. Maybe I'll get it to work someday, but it hasn't been a priority for me.


----------



## lcfvrn (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi everybody, just yesterday I managed to run ventilation and heating for VW Phaeton seats.
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9285323-Hacking-Phaeton-seats-CANbus&p=113019321
Long story short - send 271#06 command every 50-100 ms to seats CAN bus.


----------

